# Rookie Breeding Questions



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I have 7 3-4" RBP's in a 135 gallon with 3 penguin 350 filters (225 gallons worth of filtration) and adequate cover.

Q) Will they breed?

I have a 29 gallon tank that is just a feeder/hospital tank

Q) When/If they breed should I put the eggs/fry in this tank and most importantly WHEN? when they are eggs or when they are hatched?

I understand they won't breed until like 8" and I need a male and female to do so, but I am just asking what is most likely to happen


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> I have 7 3-4" RBP's in a 135 gallon with 3 penguin 350 filters (225 gallons worth of filtration) and adequate cover.
> 
> Q) Will they breed?
> 
> ...




A)Probably if you play your cards right(proper feeding and tank care)I would also wait untill they start showing signs of breeding,then remove the ones that are not .keeping max of 5.

A)The tank would be ALOT easier to keep clean w/o gravel.put them in the tank when they start showing tails.

I think the males mature alot faster then females,but I could be wrong.I think you can expect to wait atleast another 6months befor you should even start dreaming of them nesting.
It is good though that you are prepared!
Q)what do you have in the hospital tank atm??


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I currently have feeders in the hospital tank, with gravel and a UG filter. I figure I will take out the gravel and UG filter obviously along with all feeders if/when they breed. obviously I have a filter and heater in there also. But I should leave the eggs in the 135 until they show tails and then siphen them out? into a 5 gallon bucket and then dump them in the empty 29 gallon? 
Obviously all of this is speculating that they will even breed


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> I currently have feeders in the hospital tank, with gravel and a UG filter. I figure I will take out the gravel and UG filter obviously along with all feeders if/when they breed. obviously I have a filter and heater in there also. But I should leave the eggs in the 135 until they show tails and then siphen them out? into a 5 gallon bucket and then dump them in the empty 29 gallon?
> Obviously all of this is speculating that they will even breed


yep


----------

